# Top 10 drivers



## captivahach (Aug 18, 2010)

I was wondering, I'm looking into a set of CD pro Imagehorns. I found both empty and loaded bodies. Is other drivers better than the image,or should I just for with their drivers .sorry for the ?'s just trying to find out the best route. They will be powered Rockford fosgate t400.4 and tuned with audiocontrol eqt mono channels


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

captivahach said:


> I was wondering, I'm looking into a set of CD pro Imagehorns. I found both empty and loaded bodies. Is other drivers better than the image,or should I just for with their drivers .sorry for the ?'s just trying to find out the best route. They will be powered Rockford fosgate t400.4 and tuned with audiocontrol eqt mono channels


The horn and the install will make a much bigger difference than the compression driver. I've been able to get listenable results with crappy Selenium compression drivers. (Not the mid-range stuff, the really crappy cheap ones.)

Don't even think about using piezo, but otherwise, focus on the installation and the crossover, and don't sweat the choice of compression driver

If you really want to mess around with compression drivers, but three or four of them, decide which one you like the best, and sell the rest on eBay

I prefer small compression drivers like the Celestion CDX1-1425, but that's mostly because I'm very sensitive to high frequency response, and most compression drivers suck above 15khz


----------

